# LED Screen Doesnt Come On - Buttons Light Up



## axion (Nov 28, 2011)

This started today, phone has not been dropped or anything. I can not get the screen to 'wake up'. I have to hit the power button over and over and after 5-50 times it will come on. The button lights come on each and every time. When I reboot I do not the screen to come back. If I boot into CWM the screen is perfectly fine.

Im running a CM10 Nightly build. This happened on the last build as well.

Any ideas? Im assuming its a hardware issue?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you wiped?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

AEROvan's build doesn't have that issue, the fix is kernel related tho so you can't flash other kernels


----------

